# Hen or roo



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

What do you all think hen or roo?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

How old is he/she? Cute by the way!


----------



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

They are three weeks old . I have 9 and 4 of them look like this . Rhode Island Red full stock. Thank you!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm not that experienced, but I'm thinking rooster since the comb is a bit large. I think a few more pics will help! I hope a more experienced person can help a bit more.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

The one in the front def. looks like a rooster in my opinion.


----------



## shellielou28 (Aug 31, 2013)

That's such a bummer . I bought 9 chicks and at 4 look identical to this I had a very strong feeling they were Roos


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Im so sorry. I went through this myself a year or so ago. I had to re home 4 roos. I can't have roos where I live. Mine were silkies and I thought they were females ... until they crowed....its heart breaking to rehome them and some what difficult too!! Since my flock is silkies and they are sooo darn hard to sex I now DNA sex my silkie baby chicks that I want to buy. Most breeders go along with it. Then I'll test four or five and keep only the females. It had saved me the heart ache of having to rehome roos. I found a lab that does it for ten dollars a sample. Which is a great price . It's worked out wonderfully for silkies. They can be so hard to sex you have to wait MONTHS before you will know for certain. So I test mine now. Works out pretty good for me..again I'm so sorry about your roos.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I think roo too. But on the bright side-it should be expected every time you buy straightrun chicks to wind up with about half boys--if only 4 out of 9 are Roos then you did great with the majority being girls.


----------

